# Hilfe bei Chromedriver



## Nemo2478 (18. Sep 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit selenium. Ich benutze meine Bots, um eine Website zu besuchen, auf Anzeigen zu klicken und werde dafür bezahlt. Das Problem, das ich habe, ist, dass popads.net dies irgendwie erkennt und nicht für die Besuche bezahlen will, die selenium verwendet. 

Mein Verdacht ist, dass chromedriver dafür verantwortlich ist. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, dass die Website über eine Art JavaScript verfügt, mit dem nach Skripten gesucht werden kann, die der chromedriver in die Seite eingefügt hat, oder dass in den Skripten nach fest codierten Variablen gesucht wird.

Ich brauche Hilfe beim Kompilieren des chromdrivers oder dabei, ihn nicht mehr erkennbar zu machen. Jede Hilfe wird geschätzt.


Danke und Grüße


----------



## mihe7 (18. Sep 2019)

Nemo2478 hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem, das ich habe, ist, dass popads.net dies irgendwie erkennt und nicht für die Besuche bezahlen will, die selenium verwendet.


Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, dann ist das Problem, das Du hast, ist, dass Du Dritten dabei helfen willst, anderen in betrügerischer Absicht das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Lass es einfach sein.


----------

